# Can I have two users on a Kindle Fire?



## cslink (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm considering a kindle fire but need to understand something before I buy.

I need this for my business only occasionally.  I plan to buy a Fire and allow a few employees to use this for a certain app (looking up inventory items) occasionally - maybe 2-3 days per month.  But, I don't want to give them access to my personal data (books, movies, email, etc.).  So, I was wondering if I could log in as a generic work-based user for their time on the fire.  But, when they don't need it (which would be 95% of the time) I would use the Fire for personal reading, email, etc.

Is this possible?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It can only be registered to one account at a time.  When you deregister a Fire all the content is removed from the device.  So an app purchased via one account won't be available when the device is registered to the other account.  

If you're only talking about having it on one account, then, yes, anyone who uses it will have access to anything on it.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Actually I believe they are talking about using the device itself as a multi-user device -- like having multiple user accounts on a PC.

The answer is no, I do not believe the Fire supports multiple user accounts.  What's on the device is available to the user of the device and there's no way I know of determining who is using the device and limiting access based upon that.

You do not "log-on" to the device per se.

That does not, however, preclude some sort of third party app that may allow you to password specific files and, perhaps, apps so that you could lock down personal stuff that way but it would have to be an add-in app and as such likely to be easily defeatable.


----------



## cslink (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for your quick replies!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

You could always load on the Kids place app and set it up where they could access only the apps and content you approve.  Once you start the app it needs a password to get out of it and see the rest of the content so they couldn't explore any of your other stuff.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . I'm not sure I'd want to use a "Parental Control" app with my employees.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

That is something they would have to decide if they are comfortable doing but it is an option.


----------

